# Mike Dizak wins first Pro MMA fight in 1:19



## Boyd Ritchie (Sep 9, 2007)

Mike went to Quebec city for the fight in the Extreme Ring event. The main event fighter scheduled backed out and they asked Mike to take the fight. He accepted the fight against Dave Pariso who is, I beleive 10-3. He was running for his life from Mike's punches. Mike clenched him and was working the body and punching in the clinch. Pariso took Mike down with an inside foot trip from the clinch and MIke finished him with a DWL at 1:19 in the first round. This was a HUGE upset and the place went crazy. Everybody expected MIke to just be a tomato can. This fight really put Mke on the map. Thompkins (now training Randy Couture for his upcoming fight) has asked Mike to move to Las Vegas with him and train with him personally for the future. 

Pics:
http://www.ultimefanatic.com/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1309


----------



## WNYMMA (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats to Mike D ! ! !

WNYMMA is not surprised to hear he dominated!

We heard he will be training with Randy Couture in Vegas, and we hope he visits us when he spends time in NY in the future!


----------

